# United Airlines Refuses to Pay Veterinarian Bill Without NDA



## CHamilton (Nov 22, 2013)

United Airlines Refuses to Pay Veterinarian Bill Without NDA




> A pet owner says that her dog almost died in United Airlines' care during a cross-country move, and afterward, the airline refused to pay her veterinary bill unless she agreed to sign a non-disclosure agreement.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Nov 22, 2013)

Makes sense on every level on United's part.

I dont blame them one bit.


----------



## railiner (Nov 23, 2013)

I watched that video and was disturbed by it.....I can see why the airline would want to avoid this kind of rightly adverse publicity by demanding a non-disclosure clause in order to pay it in full.

If the airline can't do better than the way they did handle those pets, they have no business transporting them.

I recall that Amtrak in its infancy, did carry pets on trains that had checked baggage. That ended a short time after a very expensive pet dog got loose from the SFZ in Denver, and was never recovered.......


----------

